# Canadian War Poster Collection



## COBRA-6 (18 Jul 2006)

Just stumbled across this site the other day: McGill Canadian War Poster Collection

In the search field select WWI or WWII and browse through, they have some good ones. I ordered a few prints, I'll let you know the turnaround time and quality when they arrive.

I *HAD* to buy this one, beware of the angry Canadian beaver!!  ;D


----------



## 48thOfficer (18 Jul 2006)

Hey Cobra 6-
                     Check out this image of the side of a van that I snapped near Caledonia Road and Lawrence Ave in Toronto, outside an Army Surplus Store.... A beaver and a bayonet seems to be a common, if disturbing combination. 

The Mcgill site is quite something, cheers.... check out this link as well... 

http://www.firstworldwar.com/posters/canada.htm

In addition to these Canadian war posters, I highly reccomend this site for all topics regarding WWI military history. The depth and breadth of the research is quite something.Those with addictive personalities beware.


----------



## Shamrock (19 Jul 2006)

Some rich imagery in that pic.  Love that the beaver is considerably smaller than the lion and is carrying a trimmed pike with a bit of wood for a cross-guard; especially love the shaft is basically a trimmed branch.  I like the bandage on the tail.

I have a WWI poster from Ireland at home.  England was trying the nice-guy approach to recruiting Irish using a slogan something like, "It's my fight, too!"  May have been, "I'll go, too!"  Two men in the poster, one standing behind and slightly above the other wearing a green suit and green hat with a shamrock in its brim; behind them a well known scene in Dublin.  Gent in green's head is also just slightly lower than the other (also stereotypically attired, but as an Englishman).  My father's response to this is, "We're good enough to die for them as long as we know we're smaller than them and remember to stand behind them."


----------



## andpro (20 Jul 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

>


This one is one of my favorites that I have seen I really like the beaver in contrast with the lion. A great design! Good choice.


----------



## COBRA-6 (16 Aug 2006)

Recieved the posters, they are high quality, thick poster stock. Next step is to get them framed...

The total cost for 4 prints was $60.


----------



## RangerRay (17 Aug 2006)

Thanks Cobra!

I like this one:






EDIT:

I also like this one:


----------



## COBRA-6 (19 Aug 2006)

I got that one as well...

Went to Michael's Craft Store today to pick up some frames, they have a special on now, 50% off most of their frames! Woo-hoo! 

The framed beaver and lion one looks great above the fireplace in my bedroom


----------



## old medic (19 Aug 2006)

There are lots of good ones around.


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the link Cobra, I'm always looking to expand on my collection.  Here are a few that I have already:


----------



## navymich (20 Jun 2007)

When I posted above, I was looking to expand my collection.  However now, due to circumstances, I am without a couple of them.  So before I expand the collection, I am looking to replace them first.  I no longer have the top 2 posters in the pictures above ("Gee, I wish I were a man..." and "Fight let's go....").  I am searching online for them, but if anyone happens to have them and are willing to part, or have a link to where I might be able to get them, it would be greatly appreciated.  (and yes, I know I'm no longer Navy, but those posters were a part of me, and meant alot which is why I'm hoping to track them down, and then I will begin a new collection for the new me! )


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2007)

Great site!! I like this one:


----------



## pidd (20 Jun 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> When I posted above, I was looking to expand my collection.  However now, due to circumstances, I am without a couple of them.  So before I expand the collection, I am looking to replace them first.  I no longer have the top 2 posters in the pictures above ("Gee, I wish I were a man..." and "Fight let's go....").  I am searching online for them, but if anyone happens to have them and are willing to part, or have a link to where I might be able to get them, it would be greatly appreciated.  (and yes, I know I'm no longer Navy, but those posters were a part of me, and meant alot which is why I'm hoping to track them down, and then I will begin a new collection for the new me! )



Great posters! They are, of course, for the _American_ Navy.


----------



## navymich (21 Jun 2007)

pidd said:
			
		

> Great posters! They are, of course, for the _American_ Navy.



Thanks.  And yes, I realize that.  Most of them, plus others I have, I picked up in different ports I visited when I was still sailing.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Jun 2007)

I love posters, war, propaganda, pro movement, you name it.

I have a few Canadian WW1 posters as well..

dileas

tess


----------



## cameron (18 Jul 2007)

Just checked out the Mc.Gill site, thanks much COBRA-6, i've been looking for downloadable World War II posters for the longest while, cheers.


----------



## cameron (18 Jul 2007)

Do any of you guys have any idea where I can locate WWI and WWII recruitment posters aimed at other Commonwealth citizens, particularly West Indians and East Indians, but also Australians and New Zealanders?  Would appreciate any help, cheers.


----------



## navymich (18 Jul 2007)

cameron said:
			
		

> Do any of you guys have any idea where I can locate WWI and WWII recruitment posters aimed at other Commonwealth citizens, particularly West Indians and East Indians, but also Australians and New Zealanders?  Would appreciate any help, cheers.



You might try www.allposters.com.  I haven't had a chance to go through it all, but you might have some luck as I know there is a fair amount of Canadian and American military stuff on there.  I used to have other poster sites bookmarked.  Once I get home from work, I'll see if I can find them for you.

edited to add:  decided to google "Australia Recruitment posters" for the heck of it, and the first hit brought up  this site.  Several countries available to look through according to the menu on the right.


----------



## career_radio-checker (18 Jul 2007)

Try the Canadian war museum archives.

http://www.warmuseum.ca/cwm/libraryarchives/catalogue_e.html

They have a complete collection but their search engine is absolutely HORRIBLE.

Try search "poster"

Good luck.


----------



## EW (18 Jul 2007)

If you take 'radio-checker's' advice, and order from the CWM, you'll find they are pretty good quality.  Having the advantage/curse of being in the Ottawa area, I bought a poster (the Torch/Vimy Ridge) at the CWM and had it mounted.  Quality is VERY good.  No big pixels, like some of the reproductions you see.

Cheers.


----------



## cameron (18 Jul 2007)

Thanks guys, I didn't find any on allposters.com airmich but I found a lot of other great posters.  I'll keep looking and i'll be glad to hear if and when you find anything.  career_radio_checker and EW thanks for the tip, i'll check out the site and let you know if I find anything, cheers.


----------

